# Unrar (nonfree version)



## freebsdnewbie (Dec 8, 2019)

Is it possible to install the non-free version of unrar on FreeBSD.
I am trying to use a comic book reader that relies on unrar. 
I need to install unrar separately.

Many RAR files can't be read with the free version of unrar.
So the non-free version is recommended.

How do I install unrar nonfree?
Or is it not allowed on FreeBSD?

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 9, 2019)

archivers/unrar or archivers/rar. They both come from RarLabs (that's the same company that created WinRar). I never had issues with either.


----------

